# 2000 maxima sunroof problem



## ifix777 (Apr 26, 2007)

my sunroof opens in 3 inch segments. I press the switch, the sunroof open about 3 inches, then stops, then I press the switch again, the snroof open another 3 inches, and so on, until its fully open, and it's the same way to close it. Someone else posted a similar problem, but the fix sugestion (remove battery power overnight) didn't fix it. Does anyone have a different sugestion? Thanks


----------



## esmaxima (Jan 28, 2008)

Nissan Maxima Sun Roof Problems - CarSpace Automotive Forums

Have the same issue. Did you get yours fixed?


----------

